# Alternatives to WFT-E7B



## nomad85 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I've been reading CR for some years, but never needed to post anything as most times other people had said or asked it already. This time I have a question that I could not find the answer too.

I like to tether in the studio and on site as well. Both during shoots as when I give workshops I use Eos utility to show the people around me what I'm doing and creating.

So far this tethering has been done through a 5 meter USB cable, which is far from ideal. People step on it, trip over it etc and a few weeks back I broke my USB port on a 5d2 I have because someone stepped on the cable.

Clear to me is that I want to tether wirelessly and I see 3 options to do so and I could really use your help ons this one guys.
1: The original WFT from canon itself, which work well I suppose, but costs 800 euro's (over a 1000 dollars) here.
2: Eye-fi SD card, which is supported by my camera and sounds great in theory. But most reports online will tell me it's quite slow to work with (transfer speeds of one photo is around 20 secs (large JPG). That sort of speed is not acceptible with how I work.
3: Some kind of wireless USB transmitter. Something that can send USB wireless from camera to pc. Like this:http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Unlimited-Wireless-Transmitter-Receiver/dp/B0036VNZHA .

I need your help mainly with option 3, is this something that could work, or does anyone have an alternative for me in this direction? I'm looking for solid speedy connection from camera to pc and if possible not spend 800 euro's on it (Canon is overpricing that thing with no shame)


----------



## mathino (Jun 30, 2012)

nomad85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been reading CR for some years, but never needed to post anything as most times other people had said or asked it already. This time I have a question that I could not find the answer too.
> 
> ...



Ive seen only something like this.

http://www.jamiecarl.com.au/blog/wireless-tethering-the-next-level/

Check it out, maybe this will help you


----------



## nomad85 (Jun 30, 2012)

mathino said:


> nomad85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



He has build it in his grip, which works for Nikon (with a battery in camera still), but does not work so well for Canon (which does not have a battery in camera when used with a grip).

Nonetheless, the materials he used might be of use to me. 

I'm not much of an engineer though, so if someone knows a simpler solution, I am all ears


----------



## mathino (Jun 30, 2012)

> He has build it in his grip, which works for Nikon (with a battery in camera still), but does not work so well for Canon (which does not have a battery in camera when used with a grip).
> 
> Nonetheless, the materials he used might be of use to me.
> 
> I'm not much of an engineer though, so if someone knows a simpler solution, I am all ears



Yes, but if you check his previous version (there is a link in that article Ive posted before) you will see that he had thetering mounted od hotshoe (you can place it elsewhere like on some L bracket).

Also, non genuine BG-E6 goes around 43 USD on ebay with free shipping. You can cut that thing that goes to camera (that stuff with pins) and just place battery in camera with battery door. Than you have 3rd party grip as your WiFi transfmitter holder, youll do a little wiring and its done. If I had 5D Mk II I would probably go this way - I like to engineer and construct things


----------

